# Website for electrical goods?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can someone please direct me to a (preferably in the English language (or should that be langwidge  ) website or two that will give me an idea of prices/products for things like washing machines & TVs etc?


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

travelling-man said:


> Can someone please direct me to a (preferably in the English language (or should that be langwidge  ) website or two that will give me an idea of prices/products for things like washing machines & TVs etc?


Not in English but easy to work out and translates very well with Google CHrome

Worten Online » Produtos: Audiovisuais, Electrodomésticos, Informática, Fotografia, Música e Filmes, Comunicações, Jogos e Consolas

lane:


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Or

.:: Radio Popular - Electrodomsticos ::.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

moggy666 has given you two,the other major electrical one is Tien21 http://www.oliveirauto.com/v1/pt/

Local retailers are normally very competitive on price, and it's still cheaper for certain things to buy in UK and ship, Amazon for example is free P&P on orders of +£25


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone.... I hadn't even thought about ordering or buying from the UK but that might be a good idea. 

I'd like to get over there in the Jeep (using the ferry from Spain) so could even drive over and buy everything we'll need, fill the truck up and drive it back to our new home in PT.

We'll probably be in the market for several things such as washing machine, dishwasher & TV etc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Washing machines, dishwashers here are cold fill if you buy or bring from UK you need to blank hot off.
You won't find it cost effective to drive to UK and back that's really for "must have can't buy here" unless your going to UK for other reasons driving costs this end return around €140 ferry around £712 might be less more out of season, then overnight, eating etc cheaper to buy on line.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd only do it if I were going to the UK for other reasons but the Amazon option looks particularly good to me...... I'd have to check the rules to see if it's allowed but we have an Amazon affilliate for our websites so might even be able to buy through there and cop the commission on our own purchases as well. :clap2:


----------



## Smithx10 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello all,

Curious how do sites like Monoprice ship to Portugal? Do sites like Newegg deliver at fair costs?

Thank You,
Bruce Smith


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

travelling-man said:


> I'd only do it if I were going to the UK for other reasons but the Amazon option looks particularly good to me...... I'd have to check the rules to see if it's allowed but we have an Amazon affilliate for our websites so might even be able to buy through there and cop the commission on our own purchases as well. :clap2:


Just had a quick look on Amazon and suprise surprise they will not deliver a washing machine to Portugal.

Try PIXMANIA Portugal - Loja online. Comprar High tech barato ao melhor preço.

Remember also that certain models although available in the UK may not be that easy to get parts for in Portugal!

My option would be to buy all from a local dealer and negotiate a price. They will very often do a good deal if you buy all your items from them. If bought in POrtugal they will be covered by a 2 year warranty. From the UK normally only one year and then getting anything done under warranty here could pose a problem


----------



## moggy666 (Jul 7, 2010)

siobhanwf said:


> Just had a quick look on Amazon and suprise surprise they will not deliver a washing machine to Portugal.
> 
> Try PIXMANIA Portugal - Loja online. Comprar High tech barato ao melhor preço.
> 
> ...


Cant say better. You move to Portugal, you live Portugal, then buy Portugal. The small extra cost if any is far outweighed by the lifestyle you have in Portugal and to be honest i have found no difference in price from the UK, if anything its still cheaper than the UK plus the 2 years warranty.
lane:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Pixmania*

It is easy to compare the prices on Pixmania as the have a site for noth the UK and Portugal

Zanussi lavar roupa

Zanussi washing machine - Buy at the best price zanussi washing machine


eg the cheapest Zanussi washing machine on the UK site is 206BGPhttp://www.pixmania.co.uk/uk/uk/10059076/art/zanussi/zwg1121p-washing-machine.html

whist the cheapest one on the PT site is: 243,87euros :clap2: ZANUSSI 5 KG., 600 RPM, INDICADORES LED, CLASSES A+AD, ZWF 365 comprar oferta compras ZANUSSI 5 KG., 600 RPM, INDICADORES LED, CLASSES A+AD, ZWF 365 review ofertas


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You won't make the savings on items like washing machines, dishwashers, fridges, neither would you if you drove to UK for them. It's items like computers, printers, TV's, receivers, books, DVD's the list is endless, yes if you buy through your Amazon web site affiliate link you'll get commission. You just click on link and then to area you want to shop from. You need to buy items *supplied* by Amazon as they qualify for free delivery, some of products supplied by 3rd parties will charge P&P or won't ship. 

I agree I buy all possible in Portugal but some things I don't have the choice I want or prices are stupid, so I shop where I get the item or price I'm prepared to pay, UK don't advertise it but EU law does say they also have to give 2 yr warranties, most electrical manufacturers warranties are also European so a computer for example purchased in UK is covered here.

US sites are always a problem because of import duty and should really be avoided.


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> Just had a quick look on Amazon and suprise surprise they will not deliver a washing machine to Portugal.
> 
> Try PIXMANIA Portugal - Loja online. Comprar High tech barato ao melhor preço.
> 
> ...


Hi Siobhan

I am with you on that one and it is exactly what we did. 

We bought from Radio Popular in Caldas having checked prices on the Internet and also at Worten in Leiria.

Given that we were buying 2 x ovens, 1 x Fridge Freezer, 1 x Dishwasher, 1 x Wash Mach and 1 x Tumble Drier, the saving buying from the UK was £675 without shipping or transportation, plus there is the fact that most stores will also install and warranty.

On balance it just seemed too much hassle to source in the UK.

On the flip side the placa and exhaustores are coming from the UK as they are much much cheaper in the UK and easy to get in the car on a trip over.

HTH

Rob


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Well maybe this proves a point...

I had to replace my freezer today and bought one from the local electrical shop.

It cost me 349 euros!!!!

Just looked at it on amazon 




370GBP  with a one year warranty!!!


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Looks like the answer is to price locally and then check online..... if there's not much difference, I'd prefer to buy locally but if there's serious price difference, I'd be prepared to order online.

Yet again, thanks for the help and advice. :clap2:

Less than 2 weeks before we leave here now! - I'll miss my friends here but we're both looking forward to a new adventure in Portugal.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Amazon isn't really the place to shop for heavy electrical, the UK High St is where the prices are competitive, I used Amazon as an illustration of internet shopping.
I replaced my wifes laptop end of last year not from Amazon but Laptop Direct this time total cost including shipping, pixel check, back up discs done £549 exactly same model and specs here €1349, then stupid things like new car charger for TomTom €23, EBay £2.50


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi travelling man
Have sent you a PM with some details. They will give you a good idea of what is available


----------

